# [SOLVED] Remove 2nd Windows 7 selection on boot



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi;

I'm using recently reformatted a separate hdd for Windows 7. It previously has a Windows 7 Basic but I reformatted it to have Windows 7 Professional x86. My problem it lets me select an OS after the boot. I have to select from 2 Windows 7's. When I select the first on the list it would go on to the Windows 7 Pro, but the second one it gives an error. So I have to select the "first" Windows 7 everytime I start/restart the system. 

How can I remove that "second" Windows 7 selection?

I had this similar problem before when I tried having a Windows 7 hdd as Primary Master and a Windows XP SP3 as Secondary Master hdd. The boot sequence was retained even after I have removed and formatted the former Windows 7 (Primary Master) to Windows XP SP3. It would let me select from Windows 7 and an older OS even when the Windows 7 was already removed. I had to resort to formatting both drives to Windows XP SP3. 

Help please:sigh:


----------



## JMT21 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Remove 2nd Windows 7 selection on boot*

Time to remove the "second windows 7" boot option, here's how to do it:

1.) Right click on My Computer and click properties
2.) On the left hand side choose "advanced system properties"
3.) navigate to "advanced" tab and choose "settings" under Startup and Recovery
4.) select your default operating system; in this case select your Windows 7 Professional
5.) I recommend unchecking "time to display list of operating systems"

That's it! Click Okay and reboot


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Remove 2nd Windows 7 selection on boot*

Hi-

You can use easyBCD to remove the second boot option.

Link- http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1

If you have any questions feel free to ask.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Remove 2nd Windows 7 selection on boot*

Go to the Start orb and type in msconfig and hit enter. Go to the* Boot *tab and choose Windows version you don't want and choose *Delete*. Or choose the one you want and choose *Set as Default. *


----------



## i MaRk i (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Remove 2nd Windows 7 selection on boot*

Hi-

I would go with spunk.funk's way, easyBCD is a great program, but it is quite confusing.

Thats for reminding me about that in msconfig!

Regards,

Mark


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Remove 2nd Windows 7 selection on boot*

Hi guys!

Thanks for the replies. Allow me to check first and I'll get back here. I'm at an internet cafe so I can't stay long. Thank you all and will get back!

Regards!


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Remove 2nd Windows 7 selection on boot*

Hi guys:

I went to try the msconfig and wham it's all fine now! I have printed the posts her and will retain them for future reference! Also downloaded easyBCD! Thank you all for working it out for me. 

Cheers!


----------

